# VSA Lightning?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone had success programming Lightning with VSA and relays to get a lightning effect in the middle of a show routine?

I’m doing a Frankenstein type of deal and when the assistant throws the switch I want the house lights to go down and have a crash of thunder and lightning. 

Any advice on this? I have 8 outlets setup with relays driven by ssc23 relays. Should I use two outlets for the effect and yellow and blue floods? Or just one?
What is the best way to flash them? how long should the holds be?
It will be pretty fast and it will be setup inside a 2-car garage.

Any ideas or advice on this are appreciated.


----------

